# Crappie action?



## set-the-drag

I know things should be heating up later in the week just curious if anyone is having any luck recently


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Been out twice not even a bump! Both times Berlin, once before the water started rising in the lake and once after the rains the other day! Yesterday it looked like chocolate milk! Sorry I couldn't be more helpful!


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm aiming to get out probably Thursday after work to see how things are progressing. Appreciate any info


----------



## meats52

My son sent me these pictures that he saw on facebook. It said that they were caught at Mosquito on march 14th.
View attachment 298403


----------



## Wow

The chunky slabs are gettin' hungry! --Tim


----------



## Justonemorecast

Any word on the Portage lakes Crappie bite? Was out week before last on Nimmie and caught a largemouth just under 5 pounds but not any crappie.


----------



## set-the-drag

Still slow I went out and fished for 6 hrs yesterday and caught a grand total of 8


----------



## Lewzer

> Any word on the Portage lakes Crappie bite?


Was out on Turkeyfoot yesterday. No crappie and one LM. We were using minnows and gulp minnows. We did see two guys pulling them in a specific spot. Watched them catch multiple crappies.


----------



## set-the-drag

I think by next week its going to be getting good. I had a 42° water temp and didn't think I was going to get anything but to get the few I did was a great sign


----------



## ltroyer

Fished nimi Saturday no crappie.2 guys beside me were catching a few small ones the one guy said he was out Friday they were biting good early morning and just before dark


----------



## bountyhunter

nice mos slabs, shame next saturday I have surgrey won,t be out and about for a month.


----------



## set-the-drag

That sucks! Right when its go time maybe they will still be going strong when you're back in action


----------



## Justonemorecast

Dropped by nimi for a few hours this evening but didn't catch any.


----------



## set-the-drag

What happened? The snow really pulled the plug on the action or people are keeping them lips tight!!


----------



## ralph8814

Tight lips I think....


----------



## set-the-drag

ralph8814 said:


> Tight lips I think....


Tight lips sink ships


----------



## cement569

no tight lips here, fished mosquito yesterday at the marina docks, some guys there when I got there around 8. then the wind picked up and everyone left, sorry for them it seems the chop turned them on caught around 30 with maybe 10 keepers, tube jig under a float. fished my home lakes this a.m portage lakes from shore. knew a few shallow bays so I hit them lots of small ones with a few 9 inchers mixed in. all males out looking for spawning areas, a few more warm days and the big girls should be showing up.......tube jig under a float as I don't use live bait,good luck


----------



## c. j. stone

bountyhunter said:


> nice mos slabs, shame next saturday I have surgrey won,t be out and about for a month.


You got plenty of time. They won't start to drop til the water temps are in the mid to upper 50's thru low 60's. Long range forecast is for a colder than normal rest of April! Someone reported 42 on the site today, longgg way to go!


----------



## bdawg

Was out yesterday at a portage lakes shore fishing spot for early crappies. Only fished for a half hour using a small jig and gulp minnow under a bobber. Got a few hits that were probably little gills. No crappie. Was cold yesterday afternoon. The bite should be on this weekend!


----------



## Doboy

set-the-drag said:


> Tight lips sink ships



lol,,, I thought it was 'LOOSE LIPS' that caused the damage!???? ;>)
And you asked, "WHAT HAPPENED?".
Anyway,,, I stopped 'cause I figured my reports were getting old, so i just sent out some PM's.

CEMENT said, "everyone left, sorry for them,* it seems the chop turned them on caught around 30 with maybe 10 keepers,* *tube jig under a float.*

EXACTLY, What I did,,,, & here's what I caught most of my fish on;
https://troutmagnet.com/trout-magne...tton-candy-pink-white-tm-50-pc-body-pack.html. 
I Dangled it 16" below a bobber on a long shank, silver, #8 hook. The specks loved it.


We hit these spots 3 more times, since my last report.
We caught nothing but perch one AM,,, then My wife wanted to go fish for a while, so 3 of us went back to another spot nearby & did it again.
This time, we caught 95% crappies! The gobs of perch were done spawning & GONE!?,,, so it seemed,,,,, & the couple that we caught had eggs in their mouths,,, no more egg sacks! And we never caught a dripping male. Go Figure.

We only kept perch over 7",,, & Crappies over 9". The crappie catching in the late afternoon was completely NUTS!

HERE'S SOMETHING that we seen,,,, & STILL don't believe!
There were SO MANY crappies swimming around, kicking up mud,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
There were 4 muskrats swimming around shore,,,, they dove down very close to our bobbers, & when they came back up, they all had 3"-4" crappies in their mouths! 
They swam into their holes, came back out & did it again,,, over & over again!? I never seen anything like that before.
WISH WE HAD A MOVIE CAMERA!

FWIW,,,, Chris & I went to 4 different crappie/ perch spots of ours, late Yesterday afternoon.
We caught 3 small LM Bass & ONE 2" gill. NO perch or crappies???????????? We have no idea why

Sun's out,,,,,
by.


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going to give it a go tomorrow evening and night I'm hopeful the warm air and sunshine will get them popping


----------



## cement569

doboy.....the trout magnet is my go to jig when their no real active. you also catch gills and perch on them, I thought I was the only one using them. imo they out fish just about any jig around including bobby garlands. my color of choice is black body green tail.....they are the real deal


----------



## Justonemorecast

1 inch Gulp minnows on a jig head under a slip float are a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## Doboy

cement569 said:


> doboy.....the trout magnet is my go to jig when their no real active. you also catch gills and perch on them, I thought I was the only one using them. imo they out fish just about any jig around including bobby garlands. my color of choice is black body green tail.....they are the real deal



I never even tried the 'black/ green',,,,,,,,,,
Next Time ;>)




FWIW
lol,, Here's some Scientific Proof,,,,,,,,,,,,
3 of us in the boat, N side of Pymi. 2 of us threw the Pink Trout Magnet on the GOLD jig head under a slip.
Jerk & stop.
The other guy (a hard-head) kept using a 1" white twister.
WE caught a keeper perch or crappie with every cast,,, (no kidding!)
HE caught nothing but small gills????? & they swallowed his jig every time! 
We caught 3 fish EACH before he 'plyerd' the jig out, & usually broke his 4# line! lol,,,,, re-tie-re-tie.
This went on for the longest of time, then he finally gave up and switched over to OUR WAY! 
We laughed so hard,,,,,,,,,, could'nt see from the tears!

MAN,,,, can he take the abuse,,,, And it was his boat! 
so I bought him this 'present' to ease the pain;
https://troutmagnet.com/trout-magnet/trout-magnet-kits/neon-trout-magnet-85-piece-kit.html

Ball-bust'n,,, Good Times


----------



## Doboy

Ok, now we're really done with this spot,,, enough is enough,,,, 'till the CATS move in! ;>)

Since somebody asked in disbelief,,,, 
NO we didn't take pictures of the fish,, AND NO, We didn't take the time to count 'em,,, 

but how many 7" up perch,,, & 9-1/2" up crappie, (3 or 4 gills) does it take to fill a 5 gallon this far?
(you think they would believe 'us' by now,,,,,,,,,, lmbo,,,,,,,,,,,,
Now it's time for the River ;>)


----------



## flyphisherman

Doboy is droppin' some science on us!
Good stuff man.....
The fish are hungry and somebody's gotta feed em'


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody been out today? Planning on going later after work this is wondering if anybody had any news


----------



## Justonemorecast

Heading out this evening. I'll report back.


----------



## dubois

Ladue was no go, windy as hell at 44, nothing was biting...


----------



## set-the-drag

dubois said:


> Ladue was no go, windy as hell at 44, nothing was biting...


How did the water look


----------



## shore warrior

I saw on Facebook that there catching them in West Branch. 1-3 feet of water. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dubois

Water was muddy, temp 52


----------



## set-the-drag

Well the wind is supposed to calm down a little. I never catch a damn thing there when its windy I just want to get out hopefully i get something later


----------



## Searay

Was at Mosquito 9am to noon the wind was howling boated 1, 13" crappie wind got the best of us we left early, when going over the cause lake was calm get bait prep. boat and wind and white caps in a hurry, north side was ugly!


----------



## Justonemorecast

Was out at nimi in the evening. Not a bite.


----------



## Big Papa OH

Mosquito marina at noon for 2 hours. Caught nothing and saw nothing caught.
Mosquito causeway south side for 4-1/2 hours. Caught 1 8" perch in 4ft of water and saw 1 12" walleye caught. Zero crappies all day. I confirm that the north side causeway was not fishable due to wind and chop.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Was out on the north side or the causeway before the wind came up. Caught one 12 inch crappie right off the bat and a few runs than the wind picked up and I fished the marina.


----------



## set-the-drag

Wind wind wind the tale of the day damn it was honking I didn't go


----------



## Justonemorecast

I forgot to mention that I saw a bunch of dead bluegill and one that was dying that I was able to pick up and examine that were covered in some fort of white fungal mass. I also saw one dead crappie with the same thing on it. This was on nimi.


----------



## set-the-drag

That's not good! Sounds like the lake has an infection. Have seen it before on pymi and ponds that it wipes out the pan fish


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Justonemorecast said:


> I forgot to mention that I saw a bunch of dead bluegill and one that was dying that I was able to pick up and examine that were covered in some fort of white fungal mass. I also saw one dead crappie with the same thing on it. This was on nimi.


Saw this on Nimisilla a couple of weeks ago. Multiple huge red ears on the surface covered in white lesions.


----------



## shore warrior

mountainbikingrn said:


> Saw this on Nimisilla a couple of weeks ago. Multiple huge red ears on the surface covered in white lesions.


Who is dumping in the lake? That just doesn't come out of no where. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

mountainbikingrn said:


> Saw this on Nimisilla a couple of weeks ago. Multiple huge red ears on the surface covered in white lesions.


Definitely tell Div 3 about any such sitings. They're not everywhere at any given time so they can't investigate what they don't know is happening! See something, tell somebody!


----------



## driftfish101

It is probably bacterial infection that is natural not dumping. Fish get stressed over the winter and it makes them susceptible to infection when the water temp changes. Pretty common occurrence actually.


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody get out yesterday or today? Making my way back from hocking hills and haven't heard anything


----------



## shore warrior

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody get out yesterday or today? Making my way back from hocking hills and haven't heard anything


I haven't, but from what I see on Facebook there killing them at mosquito. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ralph8814

Went to skeeter did ok a lot of dinks...but wasn't skunked so that's a good night!!


----------



## ralph8814

Pics


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn Ralph! Those look chunky how deep were you


----------



## DickinAround

i fished West branch solo for few hours on Saturday afternoon. No action at all and wind was blowing pretty good but was 67 out. water temp was 49-51 degrees


----------



## ralph8814

set-the-drag said:


> Damn Ralph! Those look chunky how deep were you


Varied from a foot to 3


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody give it a shot today? It probably wasn't a good day to go I'm planning on tomorrow evening


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## dubois

Great catch! How deep? Looks like spawning male black tuxedo.


----------



## set-the-drag

Actually they were females worked a Bush in the shallows 3' minnow and bobber


----------



## bdawg

Got 4 keepers last night at the Portage lakes. Caught another 5 small ones and 1 catfish. Most were in 5' of water at the entrance to a small bay and in an emerging weed bed. They bit really slow. Last cast of the day though...started reeling in and this one hit! 16" and new personal best! Released all to catch another day!


----------



## $diesel$

I was at mosquito Wed. and only caught 2 10s" I was obviously way too deep.
Good job, drag. How big is your best one? Looks like a real hawg.

Nice catch, bdawg. Thats good of you to turn them loose.


----------



## set-the-drag

The big one was 14 hit west branch for the first time in years and it paid off


----------



## williamonica0214

who wants to take me crappie fishing ? I want to learn how to catch them. I can trade for a bass trip


----------



## set-the-drag

Pulled some big girls last night I'll post pics later when I'm doing some cutting. One is around 15-16"


----------



## c. j. stone

Fished Wingfoot from a usually good shore spot in the park late last evening. Tried a few of my new(tiny) maribou creations. Lures worked very well, fish available(except one), were small. Tossed them back, lots of juvenile gills to be had! Water still little too cold for any spawn activity but quality much improved over last trip several days back. Guessing within a couple weeks from now(when the dogwoods are blooming!!), gangbusters!


----------



## DHower08

Fished a small local lake yesterday caught the crappies shallow. 2 fow. All were extremely dark looking to spawn only kept enough for a meal. All fish were all caught under docks and in brush


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Nice catch set the drag! I went to walborn this evening, hooked and lost the biggest crappie I have seen in my life! Almost wanted to cry! Set the hook she come up out of the lay down and flung the hook in mid air! She was so big I thought it was a largemouth at first, but no doubt it was a crappie!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Nice catch set the drag! I went to walborn this evening, hooked and lost the biggest crappie I have seen in my life! Almost wanted to cry! Set the hook she come up out of the lay down and flung the hook in mid air! She was so big I thought it was a largemouth at first, but no doubt it was a crappie!


Funny, same thing happend to me at Berlin this evening. Easily 19". Wasnt a wiper either i had that sucker out of the water.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

No, no it wasn't funny! haha


----------



## set-the-drag

My buddy that was with me had a nice one up to the boat and had it shake off as it was just getting to the edge of the rail


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

I know it happens all the time but still doesn't make me feel any better! haha. But at least I know where she is bedding and can go attempt to get her out again.


----------



## c. j. stone

c. j. stone said:


> Fished Wingfoot from a usually good shore spot in the park late last evening. Tried a few of my new(tiny) maribou creations. Lures worked very well, fish available(except one), were small. Tossed them back, lots of juvenile gills to be had! Water still little too cold for any spawn activity but water quality much improved over last trip several days back. Guessing within a couple weeks from now(when the dogwoods are blooming!!), gangbusters!


Tried another spot yesterday evening with cattails, pads and a small feeder ditch w/inflow. Very shallow spot ~12-13". Fish every cast, again too small for me(6-7"). Bass Very Active in the green stuff!! No spawners caught, water still just a smidge too cold.


----------



## bdawg

When I hooked into my 16" last week, I yelled to my buddy to get the net! I kept the fish below the water surface until he was ready. Wasn't losing that one!


----------



## set-the-drag

Last time I did that my buddy knocked it off! I said f that from now on I get them planing out on the water and pop them in. Get a couple fish in the face but there in . 2-17" a couple 16" and a bunch of 15s never missed in the last 2 years after that incident.


----------



## bdawg

Checked my dogwood tree last night. It's starting to bloom! Get up in them sticks and get your crappie!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody get out today? I'm planning on tomorrow


----------



## durpdurp41

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody get out today? I'm planning on tomorrow


I got out last night for a few hours. Got quite a few but nothing big. We're getting close boys. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

durpdurp41 said:


> I got out last night for a few hours. Got quite a few but nothing big. We're getting close boys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Good to here I will post tomorrow results


----------



## Capt.pat

Took 12 in West res 9-10 in. Jigs under bobbers 8.5 in 10 ft of water. Temp was 58.2-60. wind picked up nite went sour. Fished 2.5 hrs


----------



## durpdurp41

Sorry I forgot to post details. I was getting them 3 to 4 feet down in 7 to 8 feet of water with Bobby Garlands and Gulp minnows. Right at the weed edges seemed to be the best. Good luck out there. Let's keep this thread going. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Went to my tree on ladue. Water was higher and flowing very muddy obviously. Hooked into 2 big cats in 3' had plenty of hits but no takers I think whatever they were couldn't really see my minnows. A lot of hit and misses. Water was 72 at the ramp and 66 at my tree. Side note I think I pissed off a juvenile eagle cuz the little bastard dropped a fish almost right on me and it wasn't small would have done some damage if it hit me or my boat


----------



## durpdurp41

Made it out today. Got a bunch of undersized crappie. Caught them from 1 foot of water out to 8 feet water. Most of them were at the weed edges. Caught a good portion of them on plastics. Biggest was 10 inches but most of them were only 7 to 8. Only 4 over 9 inches. I think we're about a week or so from the bigger ones moving in. None of the males were tuxedoed up and the females were all full of eggs. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Wednesday night catch big one was 17.5


----------



## $diesel$

Wow, great fish. Where did you get them, Mosquito?


----------



## matticito

set-the-drag said:


> Wednesday night catch big one was 17.5
> View attachment 305417


Nice fish! I thought the 12 inchers I got at pymi were tanks. Had to flip mine up on the rocks real fast they were some rod benders


----------



## allwayzfishin

View attachment 305465


set-the-drag said:


> Wednesday night catch big one was 17.5
> View attachment 305417


Top is 15”
Bottom is just under 17”
Your crappie?...not 17” but it’s still a nice catch.


----------



## allwayzfishin

$diesel$ said:


> Wow, great fish. Where did you get them, Mosquito?


Yes, I got them from mosquito in late February.


----------



## set-the-drag

Haha ok unless my tape measure somehow skipped straight to 17 1/2 then you're wrong it was and have 2 people that were with me to confirm. I get 1 or 2 17+ every year I know it's hard to believe but I just know where the big girls are







that's a regular house can. Do all the measurements you want to get an idea but that should be a better indication.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Tough bite at nimi today only caught a few undersized crappie, might go back to turkeyfoot had a lot more success there last week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## OptOutside440

set-the-drag said:


> Haha ok unless my tape measure somehow skipped straight to 17 1/2 then you're wrong it was and have 2 people that were with me to confirm. I get 1 or 2 17+ every year I know it's hard to believe but I just know where the big girls are
> View attachment 305473
> that's a regular house can. Do all the measurements you want to get an idea but that should be a better indication.



Nice catch man, something to be proud of and hopefully you submitted for Fish Ohio pin.


----------



## set-the-drag

Going this afternoon to ladue to get some of these


----------



## set-the-drag

Been using a vintage rebel crank r deep and wackin pigs there and west branch. I was f'n around and put this stupid lure on that has been in my box for 20 years and the god damn thing is a crappie killer


----------



## set-the-drag

tried anything that looks close but this guy is the only one that works


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## Shad Rap

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 305465
> 
> 
> Top is 15”
> Bottom is just under 17”
> Your crappie?...not 17” but it’s still a nice catch.


Roflmao...what makes your pic any different than his???..if the smaller crappie are 10" than that could very well be 17.5"...not sure why you think it's so unbelievable when you went on to post a pointless pic to prove your point...just sayin...those are dandy crappie nonetheless...


----------



## Zach Jones

Another limit today! I targeted all wood structures. The docks really weren't hitting on anything the last few limits I've caught. I caught them on 1/32 oz chartreuse road runner with all black tube tipped with a crappie nibble. Hope this helps everyone!!! Be safe on the water.


----------

